# Gun Week!!



## bobk

Well it’s here! Everyone enjoy the week. Hoping for great shot opportunities for everyone and safe hunting.


----------



## Redheads

Likewise!

After the rain moves out tomorrow looks like a few good drier days ahead..........for now


Stay safe and enjoy


----------



## FSHNERIE

bobk said:


> Well it’s here! Everyone enjoy the week. Hoping for great shot opportunities for everyone and safe hunting.


Yes, be safe....

Most of all respect land owners property.

I literally live across the road from East Fork State Park. 30 Years.

I can tell some stories. And their not good.


----------



## fastwater

Right back at ya Bob.
Good luck to all and most of all BE SAFE!


----------



## ironman172

I'll be out, good luck & safe hunting to all..... passed on a couple with the bow the few times I've been out (after my fishing trip) , then decided not to push them and wait on gun.


----------



## joekacz

Stay warm,dry and most of all stay SAFE…good luck to all and for all the first timers hope that you fill your tag


----------



## chadwimc

I'll be out just south of Lake Logan in the Hocking hills area. If you happen upon an orange grizzly bear in a tree stand making strange noises... Its just me. The sun came up and I got warm and fell asleep. I snore sometimes...


----------



## BNiemo

Good luck everybody!!! Be safe, track well, and aim true! I m still trying to find my damn hunting pants underneath all my steelhead s&@%!!!


----------



## CFIden

Good Luck tomorrow everyone. I'll be out Fri. Sat. & Sun. I'm looking forward to seeing some photos and reading the stories this week. Be safe.


----------



## jdlovejoy4

First year with 350 legend


----------



## bulafisherman

Looking forward to it like always! Good luck to everyone going out.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Good luck to all you going out. Be safe and enjoy.

Kip


----------



## chadwimc

Saw two small bucks and two big,fat,doe. Don't want the bucks. Couldn't get a shot at either doe... Absolutely _NO_ shots heard. At all...


----------



## SemperFi

Be safe there are alot of "NUTS", that never hunted.


----------



## Mattiba

Deer are sitting tight around here I came back in for a bit, gotta work some. Heading back out around 3:00.


----------



## snag

Did a ride around at west branch in the rain, saw about 40 cars at spots, two foreign guys came out at one spot in full camouflage green. Not a drop of orange. Going out late day after the wet guys go home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Lots of shooting around me lost count by 8:30. Neighbors killed a doe I saw them getting it with atv on my line above my ponds.

My friend killed a nice 11 point first thing in wildcat on public. Only report so far


----------



## Schatty

Not much shooting around us here in Bolivar. Did manage to take a decent doe around 8. Perfect morning for sneaking along the ridges. Snuck up over a few ridges, saw her standing eating on some tree tips and hit her perfect through both lungs. Easy track job, drag not so easy! We got her back to the truck though, about a 600 yard drag up a few spoils. Hoping to get my nephew and my boy an opportunity yet today.


----------



## ironman172

Nothing seen here., just 1 close shot ,and 2 far away , nature called to take care of the morning ritual.... back out at 1:30 / 2


----------



## RJH68

Got my Ohio buck during archery so hunted gun in PA, it opened Saturday.
Got my buck Saturday , butchered Sunday and left camp to come home this morning. On the way home I stopped by Dumas Deer Processing in Magadore around 10:00am to drop off some meat - deer were already piling in from local hunters. Looked busy already at that time in the morning opening day in Ohio.
Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## BNiemo

No luck near Meander, got a shot off at a big doe, went to take a second shot and my gun jammed, by the time I got the damn shell cycled I had completely lost track of the deer. Searched the area, no blood or hair. Beautiful day in the woods with the Uncles though! If it wasn't for them I reckon i'd stick to steelheading!


----------



## Mattiba

I saw nothing but my wife had a doe sneak up behind her. She couldn’t shoot. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## chadwimc

I did not hear one shot in my spot in Hocking county. All day, not a shot...


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Three of us hunted Jockey Hollow today first light to dark, No deer seen, Very very few shots heard.


----------



## Moo Juice

Saw a ok buck in the headlights as we pulled in this morning in Carroll county. That was the only deer we saw. Shots heard were way down from last year.


----------



## Carpn

I didn't hunt today . Was off work but we have plenty of deer meat now with my son and I each killing bucks so no need to kill anymore .

Plus it isnt worth it to me to buy another tag for myself to kill a doe and give it away . I offered to buy Kai a tag and take him but he wasn't to excited to doe hunt. . So we slept in. 

Anyway. , The people it know who hunted today didn't see much . One doe killed by my nephew. Other than that a few deer seen and passed but not a lot of movement from what I heard .

Better luck tomorrow for you all hopefully .


----------



## bobk

3 of us (one guy has the flu) in Hocking county shot nothing. One guy didn’t see a deer. Ez saw one. I saw a few and only 1 small 8pt. Like several have said not very much shooting. Sitting in the dark now waiting for a more productive day. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bobk

chadwimc said:


> I did not hear one shot in my spot in Hocking county. All day, not a shot...


Heard that from a couple friends as well.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> 3 of us (one guy has the flu) in Hocking county shot nothing. One guy didn’t see a deer. Ez saw one. I saw a few and only 1 small 8pt. Like several have said not very much shooting. Sitting in the dark now waiting for a more productive day. Good luck everyone.


The reason you aren't seeing anything is because the deer can smell EZ. 





Just kidding!


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> The reason you aren't seeing anything is because the deer can smell EZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding!


I think you are correct. Yesterday I heard more snorting and blowing than I ever have in 29 years of owning this place. All was coming from his area. Plastic fumes I’m guessing. 🤔 Moved him to the other end of the property last night. Should be better today. 😆


----------



## jaybird71

RJH68 said:


> Got my Ohio buck during archery so hunted gun in PA, it opened Saturday.
> Got my buck Saturday , butchered Sunday and left camp to come home this morning. On the way home I stopped by Dumas Deer Processing in Magadore around 10:00am to drop off some meat - deer were already piling in from local hunters. Looked busy already at that time in the morning opening day in Ohio.
> Good luck everyone!!!!!


We hunted in PA last weekend as well first time on the state game lands they sure do stuff different there.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

jaybird71 said:


> We hunted in PA last weekend as well first time on the state game lands they sure do stuff different there.


I’m curious what they do differently?


----------



## ironman172

Decent bodied buck 430 pm not picture worthy for horns , always use to shoot broad side double lung but took muddy's advice for a neck shot , thing went straight down , think that might be my target shot from now on...... the 350legend did its job 
Ended last season with it & started this season with it..... taking a brake today to prep for a doe
Good luck to all


----------



## Muddy

I saw a couple small bucks yesterday and then shot a doe at 3:30. She was standing 10 yards from a very steep drop off, so she got the neck shot. Not much shooting. 1 other doe was killed in our group.


----------



## Mattiba

Another quiet morning in the woods. Nothing to see. They must just be sitting tight. The sun should come out later today maybe that will get them moving.


----------



## Muddy

I’ve been outside butchering a deer all morning, only heard 1 shot.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Two of us just did a mini drive. Jumped up four does but they were about 300 yards away. My brother did take a doe this morning.


----------



## Schatty

Took out one of the predators on the property yesterday afternoon.


----------



## doegirl

Mattiba said:


> I saw nothing but my wife had a doe sneak up behind her. She couldn’t shoot. Tomorrow will be better.


Funny, the exact same thing happened to me yesterday morning as well..


----------



## excalman

My wife got spike Monday around 1130. We might go back during bonus season.


----------



## mmtchell

Hunted aep in Morgan County, heard some shooting Monday , only heard 4 shots today (Tuesday)... I didn't see a deer both days..never came out of my stand..deer numbers are down here..


----------



## Muddy

I got home from deer camp this afternoon and took my son out for the afternoon hunt. He got a good one. More info to follow, I’m wooped.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> View attachment 499837
> 
> I got home from deer camp this afternoon and took my son out for the afternoon hunt. He got a good one. More info to follow, I’m wooped.


Dayuuum. Good job for junior! You too dad for taking him out. Congratulations. Look at that grin.


----------



## bulafisherman

Sure don't hear the volley of shots like we used to years ago, I hunted an 800 ac piece of property here in Ashtabula co my son had permission to hunt with a guest Mon, we saw does and plenty of buck sign, he got his buck and is holding out for me to get my buck, he had to work today so I went solo on another piece of property today, nothing....lots of time left


----------



## bulafisherman

Congratulations that's a beautiful buck muddy!!


----------



## Moo Juice

Awesome deer! Great job jr!


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> View attachment 499837
> 
> I got home from deer camp this afternoon and took my son out for the afternoon hunt. He got a good one. More info to follow, I’m wooped.


WOW!
His smile says it all!!
That young man is the envy of most all hunting camps around.
A huge Congratulations to him as well as his dad.


----------



## ironman172

I darn sure am envious..... great buck Jr.and Muddy..... that would be on my wall for sure 
CONGRATS to you both.


----------



## s.a.m

Muddy said:


> View attachment 499837
> 
> I got home from deer camp this afternoon and took my son out for the afternoon hunt. He got a good one. More info to follow, I’m wooped.


Bruiser for sure!!


----------



## joekacz

Muddy said:


> View attachment 499837
> 
> I got home from deer camp this afternoon and took my son out for the afternoon hunt. He got a good one. More info to follow, I’m wooped.


 Congrats Ryan and especially your son…WOW!!…gonna be a tough one to beat…


----------



## fireline

Monday at 3.30 this guy came through, 45 70 did it’s job again, Tuscarawas county


----------



## jaybird71

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I’m curious what they do differently?
> For instance, there is thousands of acres to hunt but you have guys that want to come and sit within 100 yards of where you are set up. People driving through the hunting grounds back and forth instead of parking and get to your spot. Guess i just used to hunting private property.


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> View attachment 499846
> 
> Monday at 3.30 this guy came through, 45 70 did it’s job again, Tuscarawas county


Congratulations. Nice buck!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

nice buck Fireline! Congrats! Not seeing many hunters out in Northern T-County.


----------



## BNiemo

I have a good feeling about tomorrow, Fellers! Clear and in the 20s tonight should get em moving! Eyes up on your way in tomorrow!!! Good luck, stay safe, and shoot straight!


----------



## fastwater

fireline said:


> View attachment 499846
> 
> Monday at 3.30 this guy came through, 45 70 did it’s job again, Tuscarawas county


Excellent trophy fireline.
Congrats to you.


----------



## jmyers8

This was my sons first year at deer camp. To say it made new memories and brought back some old ones is an understatement. He must be good luck to cause I got my biggest buck yet. We were trying to get him on him but he was down in a bottom and moving away. We were both excited to get him though.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

jmyers8 said:


> This was my sons first year at deer camp. To say it made new memories and brought back some old ones is an understatement. He must be good luck to cause I got my biggest buck yet. We were trying to get him on him but he was down in a bottom and moving away. We were both excited to get him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


SWEET!!!
Sons first deer camp, coupled with Great memories made and a wall hanger to boot...just doesn't get any better then that.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## jmyers8

fastwater said:


> SWEET!!!
> Sons first deer camp, coupled with Great memories made and a wall hanger to boot...just doesn't get any better then that.
> Congrats to ya!


You are absolutely right on the way home he said how this was the best trip ever. I was pretty proud of that since he didnt get a deer and others did it's easy for a kid to take that hard and he was just happy for the expierence and hunted 2 days daylight to dark with us 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper

the smile on that young man's face says it all. Great job Dad!


----------



## jackal_727

Ain't much for meat, but it at least made the mid day walk worth it.


----------



## TM-1

Great seeing all the pictures and smiling kids. Gives me some hope. Been very slow in southern Carroll county. Not hearing many shots. One of our group did take out a ground hog on Tuesday. That's been our only shot.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Atta Boy Jakal!


----------



## CFIden

Nice buck. Your boy will remember this week his whole life. Beautiful deer camp photo also. God bless and good luck the rest of the week.


----------



## Uglystix

Opening day numbers.

2022 - 17,193
2021 - 21,754
3 Year Average - 16,057 (2019 - 2021)


----------



## Weekender#1

Our group of 7 hunters off and on so far. We have 4 bucks each of them a typical 8 point but not basket racks but out past the ears, 3 are getting mounted. 1 doe, 1 coyote. No hunting by us Wed or today so far. I would load photo but phone is upstairs. All deer shot on Tue, Monday nothing. Seeing no other hunters out all week. Hancock County.


----------



## Muddy

I spent yesterday putting the finish cuts on my boned out doe from Monday, caping out my son's buck from Tuesday, butchering my son's buck, vacuum sealing both deer, packing the freezer, and going to the taxidermist. It was a full day, but I put up a lot of meat for the year yesterday. I'm back at work today and tomorrow to catch up from being out for a week. I want to get back out there. My son and I will be back at it on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## fireline

This buck was shot by the land owners Nephew where I hunt, I had pictures of him on several cameras and saw him 1 time while bow hunting, this is his first buck he ever shot, he sent me these pictures as soon as he got out of the tree, I called him immediately and told him what a giant he had, it took a few minutes for it to settle in just how big it is. He used a
























45 70 at 35 yards


----------



## fireline




----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> This buck was shot by the land owners Nephew where I hunt, I had pictures of him on several cameras and saw him 1 time while bow hunting, this is his first buck he ever shot, he sent me these pictures as soon as he got out of the tree, I called him immediately and told him what a giant he had, it took a few minutes for it to settle in just how big it is. He used a
> View attachment 499962
> 
> View attachment 499963
> 
> View attachment 499961
> 
> 45 70 at 35 yards


Giant is putting it mildly…WOW… when a rack dwarfs the deer that is truly a trophy of a lifetime…hopefully he took better pics but I can understand what all of the excitement caused especially on a “first deer “


----------



## s.a.m

jackal_727 said:


> Ain't much for meat, but it at least made the mid day walk worth it.
> View attachment 499882


Break out the Chinese food recipes!!! Lol


----------



## rnewman

Right on huge rack.Eithet body small or rack really huge.Great buck for sure.


----------



## Muddy

Any one out this morning? The front came through here about 8:30 this morning. The wind was pretty crazy. I drove around for a bit and only saw 1 truck parked. We are going to hunt for a doe this afternoon.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> Any one out this morning? The front came through here about 8:30 this morning. The wind was pretty crazy. I drove around for a bit and only saw 1 truck parked. We are going to hunt for a doe this afternoon.


Heading out in a few. Front is going through right now. Good luck.


----------



## Moo Juice

This wind sucks.


----------



## ranger487

It’s howling here in Northern Trumbull county


----------



## rnewman

We decided not to hunt in these high winds today.The deer don't move as much in high winds and it becomes outright dangerous to be in the woods with trees and limbs falling. hunting out of a tree stand in high winds in high winds can feel like you are swaying back and forth too.Affects your accuracy shooting from a swaying tree.


----------



## wivywoo

Going out at 3 with my daughter and son. Super windy here right now in mahoning county.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Heading out in a few. Front is going through right now. Good luck.





Moo Juice said:


> This wind sucks.


Yep...
Came home last night again from deer camp due to Fri night/Sat morning forecast.
Will head out here at the house this afternoon to try and catch something bedded down due to the high winds.
Planning to head back to camp Sun morning.
Came home last Weds. late afternoon due to high winds breaking huge tree top off and sticking limbs about 4' through brand new garage roof. Limbs tore a few inside garage lights down so had to cut electrical power to garage. 
Guys from deer camp called late Weds evening to see If'n I was coming back Thurs morning.
Told them I couldn't as I had to take care of garage but would be down Fri. morning.
Guess when we got off the phone...they all took a vote and decided to sacrifice their Thurs. hunting to come up and help me.
Knowing what deer camp means to them...was very humbled and sooo grateful that they did.
Couldn't thank them enough.
We cut tree off roof and temporarily patched five holes. Luckily...no truss's were damaged as all limbs that went through landed in between them.
We all hunted out of camp Fri morning.

Far as deer tally goes to date...
Out of 7 hunters, 3 bucks(largest being a nice 8) and 2 doe killed.
I have not put a tag on anything yet.
Passed on a basket rack and couple smaller doe
Forgot to mention earlier that last Weds after seeing tree through garage roof...to add insult to injury...with only about 45mins of daylight left...while inspecting all roof damage done...4 doe came down in the bottom here behind the house not more than 10yds outside of yard.
With too much going on...just had to look at them and grin.


----------



## bobk

That stinks Fasty. Very nice of the gang to come help you. That’s what it’s all about with friends. Not a fan of the wind myself.

I didn’t hunt Wednesday with the high winds. Went out later and pulled the cards. Sure as heck the only nice buck I would like to get came through at 8:31 am.


----------



## ironman172

Back down and up in the shooting house looking for bambi..... monday is processing day


----------



## Moo Juice

Sounds like you have a good group of friends, Fastie.


----------



## ironman172

Done for the. season with my second today..... really liking the 350legend
Now time to process the buck (monday)and next weekend the doe
Time for firewood splitting and stacking , and some cutting


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow! The side view of that buck really shows off the mass!


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> Sounds like you have a good group of friends, Fastie.


They sure are!
Gonna have to think up somethin extra special to do for em at black powder camp.


----------



## Muddy

ironman172 said:


> Done for the. season with my second today..... really liking the 350legend
> Now time to process the buck (monday)and next weekend the doe
> Time for firewood splitting and stacking , and some cutting
> 
> View attachment 500083


Good deal!


----------



## Muddy

My son got a doe last night. We were hunting over a small plot of radish’s. Several does came in acting spooky and left before we ever got a shot. It was about 5:25 when 2 does came in and this one immediately started feeding broadside to us. I was watching the doe through bino’s and when he hit her she jumped 6 feet in the air and took off on a death run. She went maybe 40 yards and piled up on the edge of the food plot. We got her hung and skinned last night. It was a beautiful evening together. I will butcher her and vacuum pack her today.


----------



## fastwater

That's some fine eating right there.
Congrats to you and that happy young fellar.


----------



## Jim white

Muddy said:


> View attachment 500107
> 
> My son got a doe last night. We were hunting over a small plot of radish’s. Several does came in acting spooky and left before we ever got a shot. It was about 5:25 when 2 does came in and this one immediately started feeding broadside to us. I was watching the doe through bino’s and when he hit her she jumped 6 feet in the air and took off on a death run. She went maybe 40 yards and piled up on the edge of the food plot. We got her hung and skinned last night. It was a beautiful evening together. I will butcher her and vacuum pack her today.


Congrats to your son Muddy that smile says it all man 👍


----------



## Fishcreamer

That is one happy boy!!! Good job DAD and congratulations to your son


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> View attachment 500107
> 
> My son got a doe last night. We were hunting over a small plot of radish’s. Several does came in acting spooky and left before we ever got a shot. It was about 5:25 when 2 does came in and this one immediately started feeding broadside to us. I was watching the doe through bino’s and when he hit her she jumped 6 feet in the air and took off on a death run. She went maybe 40 yards and piled up on the edge of the food plot. We got her hung and skinned last night. It was a beautiful evening together. I will butcher her and vacuum pack her today.


Jr. And dad sure are having a great season ...... congrats to you both


----------



## Muddy

Thanks Bill. We have a lot of fun together. I’m trying to teach him everything that I can. Life can be short and fragile, we try to make the most of every day. And congrats to you on another good year at your farm!


----------



## jdlovejoy4

I had no luck this week last year. I was tagged out the first morning by nine


----------

